# New Holland skid steer vs ????



## capetrees (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm looking at a New Holland Lx865 for sale. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with them, what attachments might cross fit from say Bobcat or Cat, any breakdown history, etc. Are they worth it or am I better of with a Bobcat of a similar size? I can not drive a hand control skid to save my life but have 20 years+ in a Bobcat foot/hand controls which is what this is, hand/foot. Anyone run one or know of someone that does? I'm not so interested in the bucket with it as I am other attachments.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2009)

Almost all attachments are standardized now, so everything fits everything. If you have multiple hydraulic circuits on an attachment, then it becomes proprietary.

I have put many different (one hydraulic circuit) attachments on my bobcat. I have loaned my attachments to guys with Case skid steers: no problem. We even had a contract that stipulated that we use a Caterpillar machine, so we put our attachments on their machine. Their machine couldn't run the Bobcat hydraulic angle broom, though, so we got to use our machine anyway.

I have my John Deere tractor retro-fitted with a universal mounting plate, so my tractor will run all our universal attachments too. John Deere is fond of putting their own proprietary attachments on their tractors, but all their skid steers are universal mount too. The same seems to be true of Ford/New Holland tractors and skid steers.

Bobcat has great attachments, well integrated with their electronic controls in the cab. Hook up a multi-circuit attachment that isn't Bobcat...it ain't gonna work. Even my Bobcat dealer can't make their computer run a different brand. The only solution is to buy the brain from one of their attachments and wire it into yours. Keep in mind that this is only true for the machines that do two or more different hydraulic function on one hydraulic service circuit.

I imagine that New Holland skid steers are very universal. Since they don't own a major part of the market, they will be stuck with following the leaders.

Regarding controls and New Holland: I can't comment, as I don't run them. All the manufacturers seem to be going to a universal hand only control style that doesn't use the feet except for throttles. I don't think you can even buy a bobcat anymore that has the old style foot controls. If you can, I am sure it is an option.

The Case operator control system seems to be the same as Caterpillar. I suspect newer New Holland is the same, too. My bobcat is different (and much easier!) but it is switchable to the other style if you prefer (I think). It is "drive by wire".


----------



## capetrees (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks. This is 1997 and that's why i wonder about the cross over to ther attachments. New models certainly can switch out. If what you say is true about everything going the way of the joy stick, I'm screwed.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2009)

Nah. Once you get used to it, it is vastly superior, especially for winter work. Your feet will stay warmer when they are not manipulating controls.

Ice, mud, earth...it all tends to pack up in the foot controls, even if you are just tracking it into the cab. Consider the risk of losing control in an open cab machine if you dump some materials over the backside of the bucket onto your foot pedals. 

Just for the fun of it, go down to the Bobcat dealer and try out an A300 with "drive by wire". In 30 seconds or less, you will be a skilled operator. I do still prefer the feedback and infinite control of real hydraulic valves.

Right hand: standard loader joystick controls, just like almost all the backhoes and wheel loaders in existence.
Left hand: point it where you want to go.

Money? OMG! Buy the 1997 unit if it is in good condition!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 21, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Regarding controls and New Holland: I can't comment, as I don't run them. All the manufacturers seem to be going to a universal hand only control style that doesn't use the feet except for throttles. I don't think you can even buy a bobcat anymore that has the old style foot controls. If you can, I am sure it is an option.



I recently talked to the Bobcat salesman here in town. (He saw my ASV RC30 on my trailer and called my number off the truck sign.) He was telling me about a new, smaller loader they have. The T110. Similar in size to my RC30 but it is NOT available with joystick controls. I was shocked to learn that they are making them that way still. I told him "pass" just for that very reason.


----------

